# small bowl series



## 18183 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hello,Where in Northern New Jersey can I have the small bowl series test perfomred.Thanks


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You mean the one where you swallow barium and they X-ray at various times to look at the small intestine?You probably would need to see a gastroenterologist to get that scheduled. Since it is a fairyly standard test, it is the sort of thing most hospitals would be able to do. I'm not sure if they would do it in a private practice, but the doctors there would have some sort of arrangement with one of the hospitals to have the tests done.There is capsule endoscopy that may not be as widespread, and for something like hydrogen breath testing or other specialized testing you might need to go to a larger research hospital.K.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello and welcome


----------

